# Ultraleicht am Forellenbach



## Salmonidenangler (25. März 2019)

Ist das nicht ein Bericht von der Website von RuteundRolle?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Bericht von der Website von RuteundRolle?


Spricht Nix gegen sinnvolle weiterverwendung. Vielleicht hol ich mir mal so ne Combo zum Döbel zanken (haha im leeve net!) Aber Forelle klingt spannend


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. März 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Bericht von der Website von RuteundRolle?


Ja, stimmt. Da hatte ich den auch veröffentlicht...



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht hol ich mir mal so ne Combo zum Döbel zanken (haha im leeve net!) Aber Forelle klingt spannend


Mach das mal! Das lohnt sich bei Forellen und Döbeln total. Ich fahre auch jedes Jahr mindestens einmal an den Main bei Lichtenfels, um dort Döbel mit der UL-Combo zu fangen. Das macht richtig Laune!


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mach das mal! Das lohnt sich bei Forellen und Döbeln total. Ich fahre auch jedes Jahr mindestens einmal an den Main bei Lichtenfels, um dort Döbel mit der UL-Combo zu fangen. Das macht richtig Laune!


Ich möchte niemanden zu Nahe treten aber der Döbel ist für mich als Zielfisch Nummero Uno eher mit Pose und Grundblei spannend und hier würden vermutlich auf 8 Döbel eine Forelle kommen und mich würde die Döbelgröße vermutlich eher deprimieren, da zumindest hier die kukö döbel idr größer sind als die "richtig" geangelten. Aber wie wir alle wissen bedeutet dass nicht, dass keine UL Combo bei mir einziehen wird...


----------



## Minimax (25. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> kukö döbel idr größer sind als die "richtig" geangelten.



hihihi, Also, meinetwegen hättest Du die Anführungszeichen ruhig weglassen können...


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> hihihi, Also, meinetwegen hättest Du die Anführungszeichen ruhig weglassen können...


Das hätte meinen ersten Satz aber ad absurdum geführt aber ich würde lügen zu behaupten nicht drüber nachgedacht zu haben


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. März 2019)

Das ist das tolle am Döbel! Der ist universell fangbar... Mein Kumpel zieht auch immer mit Pose oder leichten Grundruten los. Das mach ich bestimmt . Im April machen wir auch wieder eine Döbel-Tour mit der Fliegenrute. Das ist auch der pure Nervenkrieg!! Echt genial!


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. März 2019)

Hallo @Christian.Siegler. Hat es einen speziellen Grund, dass du Geflecht nimmst und keine Mono?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo @Christian.Siegler. Hat es einen speziellen Grund, dass du Geflecht nimmst und keine Mono?


Oh ja. Geflecht hat für mich, besonders bei den ultraleichten Ködern, echte Vorteile. Durch den geringeren Durchmesser und die Geschmeidigkeit des Materials kann ich deutlich angenehmer und genauer werfen... 
Und eine bessere Rückmeldung vom Köder habe ich beim Geflecht auch. 
Aber wie beschreiben, schalte ich immer ein gutes Stück Fluorocarbon vor... Das hat sich bei mir alles ziemlich bewährt.
Mit Mono hab ich auch viel experimentiert, bin aber nie glücklich geworden. 
Beim Spinnfischen, auch auf Forellen im Bach, setzte ich zu 100 % auf Geflecht.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. März 2019)

Hallo
Schöner Bericht.
Ich Fische gerne so.
Kurze ,Rute Klappt auch prima an kleinen Bächleins.
Kleine anmerkung noch.
Nymphen kann man schon direkt werfen.
Es gibt Modelle die etwas schwerer sind.
Meine wiegen von 0,6-1,2g.
Prima zum direkten werfen .


----------



## Andal (25. März 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Schöner Bericht.
> Ich Fische gerne so.
> Kurze ,Rute Klappt auch prima an kleinen Bächleins.
> ...


Oder mit der langen (Match-) Rute über die Botanik drüber... grad beim "Nümbfn-Stüppn" eine echte Alternative!


----------



## Pokolyt (25. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Oh ja. Geflecht hat für mich, besonders bei den ultraleichten Ködern, echte Vorteile. Durch den geringeren Durchmesser und die Geschmeidigkeit des Materials kann ich deutlich angenehmer und genauer werfen...
> Und eine bessere Rückmeldung vom Köder habe ich beim Geflecht auch.
> Aber wie beschreiben, schalte ich immer ein gutes Stück Fluorocarbon vor... Das hat sich bei mir alles ziemlich bewährt.
> Mit Mono hab ich auch viel experimentiert, bin aber nie glücklich geworden.
> Beim Spinnfischen, auch auf Forellen im Bach, setzte ich zu 100 % auf Geflecht.


Hallo. Wie dick und wie lang ist dein Stück Fluorocarbon?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo. Wie dick und wie lang ist dein Stück Fluorocarbon?



Je nach Situation zw. 0,17 und 0,20mm und ca 1,20 bis 1,70 Meter lang...


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321710
> 
> Ein sehr wichtiges Kleinteil ist der Einhänger oder Snap. Je kleiner dieser ist, umso besser spielen unsere sensiblen Miniköder. Verzichtet auf einen Tönnchenwirbel  – der bringt nur unnötiges Gewicht und Volumen ins Spiel. Ein kleiner, dezenter Einhänger mit einem runden Bogen beeinflusst das Spiel der winzigen Köder nicht. Natürlich könnten wir unsere Verführer auch direkt an die Hauptschnur binden, doch das macht den Köderwechsel umständlich. Wer will schon jedes Mal neu knoten?
> Anhang anzeigen 321713
> ...




Ich glaube dass ich schnelle ein Rapalaknoten binden kann als du den Snap öffnest, von allem dann, wenn da ein klein Wobbler hängt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass ich schnelle ein Rapalaknoten binden kann als du den Snap öffnest, von allem dann, wenn da ein klein Wobbler hängt.


Glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Pokolyt (26. März 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass ich schnelle ein Rapalaknoten binden kann als du den Snap öffnest, von allem dann, wenn da ein klein Wobbler hängt.


Aber die Vorfachschnur wird immer kürzer.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Aber die Vorfachschnur wird immer kürzer.


Stimmt. Das ist bei häufigem Köderwechsel echt ein Problem...
Manchmal wechsle ich an einer interessanten Stelle 3-4 mal den Köder. Bringt ab und an echrt noch den Biss. Aber das ständige Geknote würde mich wahnsinnig machen!


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. März 2019)

Verrätst du uns auch, welche Kombo(s) du fischst?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Klar!
Im Bach:
Rute: ältere Shimano Beastmaster mit 1,80 Metern und irgendwas um die 5 Gramm WG
Rolle: 1000er Shimano Rarenium (altes Modell)
(Das ist die Kombo, die oben auf dem einen Bild auch zu sehen ist)

Ansonsten so auf Barsch am See etc:
Rute: Gamakatsu AJ Master 0,4 bis 5 Gramm WG
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000 F Micro Line


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. März 2019)

Danke @Christian.Siegler für die Info. Ich finde es immer wieder interessant zu erfahren, mit was für Gerät die Leutz so angeln.


----------



## Bilch (26. März 2019)

Ich habe das Spinnfischen mit ganz kleinen Ködern am Bach praktiziert bevor ich gelesen habe, dass man das heutzutage UL Fischen nennt 

Ich kann fast alles was Christian geschrieben hat bestätigen. Ich glaube zwar, dass eine winzige Rolle kein Muss ist, was die Rute und Schnur angeht, bin ich aber absolut derselben Meinung. Dünnes Geflecht, FC Vorfach und ein Snap sind nach meinen Erfahrungen die Top Kombination für solches Fischen.

Das mit Dropshot Montage ist mir neu und muss unbedingt versuchen. Bis jetzt habe ich bei Nymphen immer ein paar cm vor der Fliege ein Schrotblei montiert und das hat auch super funktioniert.


----------



## glavoc (26. März 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube zwar, dass eine winzige Rolle kein Muss ist,...



Sehe ich genau so  nix unter 2000er Größe bei mir, & am liebsten mit 6,2:1 Übersetzung...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

2000er gehen auch. Aber ich hab mich so an die 1000er gewöhnt. Und weil wir nunmal ultralicht fischen, darfs eben auch dementsprechend klein beim Tackle ausfallen... Ich finde ne 1000er am Bach echt toll!
Bei der Übersetzung bin ich immer hin und her gerissen. Meine Rarenium hat ne 5,1:1 (ungefähr.... weiß nicht genau). Ich hatte dann auch mal ne Stradic mit ner 6,1:1 (ungefähr... ) und bin erstmal gar nicht so richtig klar gekommen.
Die Rollen mit höherer Übersetzung haben oft einen ziemlichen Widerstand beim Kurbeln und ich war so auf "meine" Übersetzung eingegroovt, das ich Anfangs echt Probleme hatte mit der Köderkontrolle. Mittlerweile klappt beides.


----------



## Bilch (26. März 2019)

5,1:1 finde in ideal beim UL Fischen am Bach (Wurfweiten bis max 20 m, Wassertiefe kaum mehr als 3 m, manchmal auch starke Strömung). Außer man fischt oft Stromauf bei schneller Strömung; aber dann hat man ein Problem, wenn man mal Stromab wirft


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> 5,1:1 finde in ideal beim UL Fischen am Bach


Ja, ich eigentlich auch! Ist ne großartige Übersetzung!


----------



## Inni (26. März 2019)

Ich bin weg von der feinen Fischerei. Da hat man bei uns schnell mal 20 Untermaßige. Das macht keinen Sinn
Da geh ich lieber mit Cheburashka und 6cm Gummis (Daiwa turnament duckfin) los. Bei den Kleinen ruckt es kurz am Köder. Hängen bleiben dann, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die Maßigen.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Ich bin weg von der feinen Fischerei. Da hat man bei uns schnell mal 20 Untermaßige. Das macht keinen Sinn
> Da geh ich lieber mit Cheburashka und 6cm Gummis (Daiwa turnament duckfin) los. Bei den Kleinen ruckt es kurz am Köder. Hängen bleiben dann, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die Maßigen.


...und wenn es dann mal der richtige "Pritscher" wird, musst du dir auch keinen Kopf machen!


----------



## Laichzeit (26. März 2019)

Mit 4-5 kg Tragkraft, guten Knoten und einer sauber anlaufenden Bremse gibt es in den meisten Bächen keine bösen Überraschungen beim UL-angeln. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass die Rute im falschen Winkel schnell zum schwächsten Glied in der Kette wird, aber ansonsten lassen sich große Fische an leichtem Gerät auch kompromisslos drillen.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2019)

Ich bin ja nun mal mit solchen kleinen Bächen im Voralpenraum aufgewachsen. Die angeblich notwendige Feinheit des Geschirrs ist meistens nur den Vorlieben des Anglers geschuldet. Forellen, auch die Standfische, sind meistens von sehr einfachem Gemüt. Da tut es dickeres Zeug, mit der entsprechenden Sicherheit, auch überall hin. Aber jedem das seinige!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Gerade in der Strömung ist es ein echter Vorteil, wenn man auf dünne Schnüre (und das dazu passende Rest-Tackle) zurückgreifen kann!
Ich halte mich da immer an das Sprichwort:
So leicht wie möglich, so stark wie nötig!


----------



## Andal (26. März 2019)

Bei absehbaren Fischgrößen gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Aber wenn die Bacherl durchgängig in größere Flüsse, oder Seen münden, kann es auch durchaus "pfundige" Überraschungen geben!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Also so richtig gruselig wird's mit dem UL-Besteck erst ab einer Fischgröße von 60 aufwärts... 
Und selbst so eine hab ich vor paar Jahren mal erfolgreich in den Kescher gezaubert. Andererseits auch schon eine ähnliche an deutlich gröberen Besteck durch Abriss verloren (jaja, der Knoten...)
Steckt man nie drin!


----------



## Andal (26. März 2019)

Wenn man es immer ganz genau wüsste ... wie langweilig wäre das!?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. März 2019)

Für die leichte Angelei am Bach nutze ich eine 2000er und eine 500er Rolle. Komme mit beiden Rollen gut klar. Auf den Rollen ist 0,20er Mono in gelb und rot. Geflecht würde ich hier nicht auf die Rolle packen...Wurfweite nie weiter als 20m, langsame Strömung, teils steiniger Grund. Da bin ich hier mit Mono besser dran bzw. würde Geflecht mir keinerlei Vorteil bringen. Die größten Forellen (50+) aus dem Bach hatte ich mit winzigen Blinkern, die ja eigentlich mehr für die FoPu - Angelei benutzt werden. Spinner nutze ich auch gern. Nur mit Gummiködern kann ich mich nicht so ganz anfreunden irgendwie.


----------



## glavoc (26. März 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> ... Außer man fischt oft Stromauf bei schneller Strömung;



Genau darum, ansonsten kurbel ich mir nen Wolf, egal ob Gummi oder Twitchbait… einzige Ausnahme: Blech  ...daher meine Präferenz zu viel Schnureinzug.

grüßle


----------



## Laichzeit (27. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nun mal mit solchen kleinen Bächen im Voralpenraum aufgewachsen. Die angeblich notwendige Feinheit des Geschirrs ist meistens nur den Vorlieben des Anglers geschuldet. Forellen, auch die Standfische, sind meistens von sehr einfachem Gemüt. Da tut es dickeres Zeug, mit der entsprechenden Sicherheit, auch überall hin. Aber jedem das seinige!


Da hast du natürlich recht. Zudem ist die Diskussion um Kilos und Durchmesser der Schnüre eher theoretisch, da durch die phantasievollen Herstellerangaben und die Knotenkünste des Anglers meistens ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen der vermeintlichen und aktuellen Tragkraft besteht. Ich habe das Thema Knoten durch die allgemein viel intensivere Materialdiskussion lange ignoriert, aber letztendlich macht das viel mehr aus, als 10€ mehr für die japanische Hochleistungsschnur zu blechen.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2019)

Ich meine ja auch keine 40er Vorfächer, aber eben auch nicht die Notwendigkeit von 14ern beim Spinnfischen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. März 2019)

Hindernisse und Abriebfestigkeit spielen eine weit wichtigere Rolle als Fischgrösse und theoretische Tragkraft und Durchmesser.


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Ich bin weg von der feinen Fischerei. Da hat man bei uns schnell mal 20 Untermaßige. Das macht keinen Sinn
> Da geh ich lieber mit Cheburashka und 6cm Gummis (Daiwa turnament duckfin) los. Bei den Kleinen ruckt es kurz am Köder. Hängen bleiben dann, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die Maßigen.



Bei den Daiwa turnament duckfin (der nebenbei ein super Forellenköder ist ) stimmt das schon. Es besteht aber die Gefahr von Augenverletzung. Bei anderen Ködern (Wobbler, Spinner usw.) spielt die Größe aber leider keine so große Rolle. Habe z.B. schon 15 cm Forellen mit 6, 7 cm Ködern gefangen. Bei größeren Ködern ist nur das Risiko grösser, den Fisch nicht schonend von dem Haken befreien zu können. Kein Wiederhaken ist also ein absoluter Muss beim Forellenangeln.

Noch zu den Schnüren. Eine entsprechend dünne Schnur ist beim UL Angeln „leider“ notwendig. Mit einer zu dicken Schnur hat man bei einer UL Rute und den leichten Ködern bald kein Spaß mehr. Mit Qualitätsprodukten und guten Knoten muss man aber wirklich keine Angst haben.

Und warum gerade UL? Erstens, es ist ein ganz besonderes Gefühl mit 1-3 g Ködern am Forellenbach zu angeln. Zweitens, man kann gerade mit diesen Ködern erfolgreicher sein als mit anderen Methoden (z.B. schwerere Köder).


----------



## Zander34 (24. November 2019)

Für das Forellen und Saibling Fischen eine 1000er Stradic mit oder ohne HG ? Spinner und Blinker im Bach oder See


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2019)

Zander34 schrieb:


> Für das Forellen und Saibling Fischen eine 1000er Stradic mit oder ohne HG ? Spinner und Blinker im Bach oder See


Was HG bedeutet, wurde Dir bereits erklärt and welche ÜS für den Forellenbach die bessere ist, haben wir sogar in diesem Thread schon diskutiert …
Die Antwort ist also ohne HG, auch für den See.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. November 2019)

Ich hatte zuerst aus der Not heraus mal mit der Flugschnurr xxs Köder zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt. 
Das hat soo gut funktioniert, das ich es letztes Jahr einige male mit großem Erfolg betrieben habe. Speziell auf Forellen, wenn Sie im Frühjahr und Herbst ziemlich an der Oberfläche stehen kann man Miminoki super gut auf große Entfernung platzieren und das Gewässer absuchen. 

LG Michael


----------



## MarkusD_08 (26. November 2019)

Schöner Bericht! 

@Christian.Siegler :
Eine Rückfrage zu deiner Dropshot-Methode. 
Wie baust Du denn die Montage auf?
... hoffentlich habe ich es nicht überlesen  ...

 Mit Seitenarm und dann den Köder einbinden oder nutzt du dieses Mini-Einhänger aus der UL-Angelei (würde ja passen) und klippst die Köder ein? Würde ja Sinn machen und sehr schnell gehen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. November 2019)

MarkusD_08 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht!
> 
> @Christian.Siegler :
> Eine Rückfrage zu deiner Dropshot-Methode.
> ...



Hey Markus,
ohne Mini-Einhänger! Und eigentlich auch ohne Seitenarm. Ich binde eine ganz normale Dropshot-Montage. Die Standartversion ;-)


----------

